# Guide to midi orchestration by Paul Gilreath's



## TARI (Jun 10, 2005)

Hello. I have seen this book in a website. It seems good, but I don't know if the book worths (60?). Has somebody read this book? I wait for your opinions. Thanks in advance!! :D


----------



## LGA (Jun 10, 2005)

I bought this book a while ago. It is muy grande, having 703 pages. If you can lift it, it seems to be a very good read. Some of the material is very basic but it also covers some advanced subjects.

I am trying to spend some serious time with each chapter, therefore I haven't even reached the one-third mark in the book.

I paid 69.95 for it. (U.S. dollars)

Regards,

Larry Alexander


----------



## Niah (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm thinking of buying it too 

Just like the title says I believe this book is more of a in depth view of today's technology with basic but essencial orchestration tips and how to apply them to your virtual orchestra.
So if you are looking for a deep study in orchestration look elsewhere.

At least that was what the majority of people told me.


----------



## TARI (Jun 10, 2005)

Ok thanks for the advices Larry and Niah!!!

Niah, you told me about SIR Reverb. Where can I find some presets? Thanks again :D


----------



## Niah (Jun 10, 2005)

http://www.noisevault.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=29 (http://www.noisevault.com/index.php?opt ... &amp;Itemid=29) 

There are others but this is one of the best resources.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 10, 2005)

To me the book sounds like NS and VI in book form. Everything you find in there you can probably find one of these sites and these sites probably contain more information...for free. Oh and the information here is current where as the book came out about a year ago which means it was written probably a while before that. Just my opinion!


----------



## Ed (Jun 10, 2005)

Niah said:


> http://www.noisevault.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=29
> 
> There are others but this is one of the best resources.



Lexicon impules!!


----------



## José Herring (Jun 10, 2005)

TARI said:


> Ok thanks for the advices Larry and Niah!!!
> 
> Niah, you told me about SIR Reverb. Where can I find some presets? Thanks again :D



Tari,

Also, Check Peter Roos' "Samplicity" site. He has some freebees up there that sound great. And, his products are reasonable priced too.

Cheers,

Jose


----------



## fictionmusic (Jun 11, 2005)

josejherring said:


> TARI said:
> 
> 
> > Ok thanks for the advices Larry and Niah!!!
> ...



Good advice Jose...there is also a place called Spirit Canyon that has some pretty cool impulses too, although more fx oriented

http://www.spiritcanyonaudio.com/


----------



## José Herring (Jun 11, 2005)

fictionmusic said:


> josejherring said:
> 
> 
> > TARI said:
> ...



Great!! I just got into impulse as my computer before wasn't powerful enough to run them. I appreciate all the freebies out there. :D 

Jose


----------



## TARI (Jun 13, 2005)

Thank you very much???
I will try those sites...when the PC that I use to work be repaired :evil: Does this kind of reverb use a lot of resources from PC?


----------



## linwood (Aug 20, 2005)

Maybe some of you would be interested in joining us here:

http://www.musicplayer.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?/ubb/get_topic/f/4/t/000488.html (http://www.musicplayer.com/ubb/ultimate ... 00488.html)


----------

